

11 Badass Neil deGrasse Tyson Quotes  - steve8918
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/150971

======
rplnt
If anyone wonders what's the fourth quote about:

 _... when the Hubble was launched in 1990, a blunder in the design of its
optics generated hopelessly blurred images. [...] We kept taking data, hoping
some useful science would nonetheless come of it. Eager astrophysicists at
Baltimore's Space Telescope Science Institute, the research headquarters for
the Hubble, wrote suites of advanced image-processing software to help
identify and isolate stars in otherwise crowded, unfocused fields. These novel
techniques allowed some science to get done while the repair mission was
planned.

Meanwhile, medical researchers at the Lombardi Cancer Research Center at the
Georgetown University Medical Center in Washington, D.C., recognized that the
challenge faced by astrophysicists was similar to that faced by doctors in
their visual search for tumors in mammograms. Using funds granted by the
National Science Foundation, the medical community adopted the new techniques
being used for the Hubble to assist their early detection of breast cancer._

source: [http://www.spaceexplorationday.us/benefits/america-needs-
spa...](http://www.spaceexplorationday.us/benefits/america-needs-space.html)

~~~
gadders
I was just about to ask that. Thank you.

